# Raccoon Problem



## jpham79

I have had a raccoon kill one of my chickens. And it's stalking the second one every night.

This morning, I woke up to the sound of loud clucking and banging at 3am. I immediately grab my slingshot and sprint outside to the backyard and see the raccoon on the fence in the moonlight. It's looking down at the chicken coop.

I throw my slippers off to sneak through the grass quietly in the shadow of the fence. The raccoon slowly crawls down from the fence next to the coop. I squat slowly and ready the slingshot. The raccoon sees me and it stops. I slowly stand up to get a better aim. I'm about 15 feet away aiming downwards at it at this point. I let go and hear a snap! And the raccoon runs back up the fence and away to the neighbor's roof.

Here is the slingshot that I have.

http://www.big5sportinggoods.com/product/slingshots/478242-148073/marksman-talon-grip-adjustable-slingshot-kit.html

Now, I really want to maim this raccoon or kill it before it kills anymore of my animals.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to a better slingshot or ammo type? I was a bad shot and probably hit it in the side instead of the head. But it was really hard to aim at a corner of darkness.

Any suggestions would be helpful. Thank you!!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541

a snare.


----------



## jpham79

Yea, I bought a havahart trap and tried marshmallow bait as well as meat bait. But it just won't come in.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

sardiens is the way to go.


----------



## youcanthide

Try a slingbow maybe, or air rifle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Raccoons are tough; a slingbow could dispatch it well, but a slingshot probably wouldn't do more than dissuade it from that night's meal.


----------



## Charles

I trap them ... as suggested above, sardines work very well for me. You might also try some honey. Put the honey in a small tin ... old cat food tin is about right. Then heat it until it scorches. That makes it more odiferous ... Then add just a bit more honey.

I have also used a "blind cubby" with a Conibear killer trap. Once a chicken was killed, I put the remains in the back of the cubby with the trap at the entrance.






Go to Youtube and search for "conibear box set" for more info. But this might be tough on the local cats!

I would not rely on a slingshot for taking a raccoon ... they are tough.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BunnyBlaster

sardines,fish,old oysters,clams,etc,scraps,will get emm,or try some corn works well.


----------



## youcanthide

I know frogman has killed raccoon with a slingshot but he has the pitbulls in open spaces to finish the job, obviously not ideal in a garden situation, providing its legal and trapping doesnt work id be putting a well placed pellet to its skull


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i have taken ***** with slingshot but its shot placement they are tough body shot wont hurt them at all. a 8 inch pvc pipe about 4 feet long put in the ground at a 45 to 50 degree angle bait at the bottom he will be there in the morning waiting.


----------



## jpham79

is there any kind of spiked slingshot ammo that would deal more damage?


----------



## Lacumo

I don't know if the Westminster you're located in is the one in GB or another one in the USA, but... Rabies has been common in raccoons for >20 years in the NE USA.

Appropriate caution need to be exercised when dealing with them in my area.


----------



## Charles

jpham79 said:


> is there any kind of spiked slingshot ammo that would deal more damage?


Flechettes ... look at MJ's posts on these projectiles.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BunnyBlaster

sinkers,pointed worm weights work too,and egg style sinkers.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I'm not doubting anyone who says they've taken ***** with slingshots, but I've personally seen these things take .22LR body shots -yes, plural- from <10m & walk away. A direct headshot at high speed & with heavy grain seems the minimum. Unless I was dealing with a mutant...


----------



## BunnyBlaster

ive shot ***** with .22 hollows in the head 10 feet away and took 2 shots


----------



## TimR

I shot one in the shoulder with half inch steel from a wrist rocket. It bounced back over my head. He just looked at me. They are tough critters.

I've taken a number with low powered airguns and brain shots (NOT head shots - you need to know where the brain is). But I was very close and had the patience to wait for a perfect shot.

Trapping is far more efficient. I've yet to fail with peanut butter.


----------



## BunnyBlaster

sometimes eggs,or chicken wings or scraps work also,


----------



## studer1972

jpham79 said:


> is there any kind of spiked slingshot ammo that would deal more damage?


Steel or lead cubes, hex nuts (add lead to the middle for more weight).

I like that particular Marksman model, but would advise upgrading to Trumark or Daisy tubes. You can even put flatbands on it, if you're so inclined.


----------



## JonM

A low velocity .22 round would work if you have a pistol/rifle. Otherwise x2 on Charles' suggestion on a conibear box set.


----------



## Ravensbull

I do a fair bit of trapping and Charles' suggestion is what I see as most valid here. They are extremely tough critters and if you truly want to rid yourself of the troublemaker, I would either use the conibear cubby or an appropriate sized live trap. Most of the bait suggestions are all good, but cheep pancake syrup on fresh watermelon pieces is hard to beat for bait and won't draw skunks as much as fish type baits. Good luck with the bandit!


----------



## ifishandhuntandstuff

racoons are tough. I read that it takes 45 foot pounds to kill a racoon.


----------



## speedgoat

Get a couple dog proof **** traps.Bait sardine oil on marshmellows


----------

